# (Uber) Whatsit #97



## 480sparky (Jun 30, 2012)

This one shouldn't last long:


----------



## yerlem (Jun 30, 2012)

metallic sponge


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 30, 2012)

yerlem said:


> metallic sponge



As Alex Trebek would say, "Be more specific, please".


----------



## snowbear (Jun 30, 2012)

Scotchbright / scouring pad?


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 30, 2012)

Yeah, I figured it wouldn't last.  Perhaps yerlem was correct, if that's what they're called there.


----------



## bunny99123 (Jun 30, 2012)

Sorry, guys, I think it is cool Would be a great guessing game to determine what it is? Keep up the creative!


----------



## yerlem (Jun 30, 2012)

Ya, sorry sparky, I had no idea what the proper name was so I opted for describing it...


----------

